# "Check oil" message keeps appearing...



## ImpulseBlue06 (Nov 26, 2011)

Good afternoon!

A friend and I just changed the oil in my '06 M6 GTO. Mobil 1, Mobil 1 filter, all the good stuff. Anyway, it was fine for a few days. I had to go on a job-search related road trip shortly thereafter and the car was great. 26 mpg at 70 mph, quiet, comfortable, yadda yadda. 

On the way back, about 3.5 hours from home, I pulled onto the interstate from a rest stop a little enthusiastically, as I had been babying the car the entire trip and was bored, and "check oil" appeared on the message center, along with the dripping oil can. It lasted less than 5 seconds, so I pulled off the next exit (about a mile down the road) and checked my oil level. Fine.

Next few days it was fine. My next enthusiastic throttle run set it off again, but again only for a few seconds then it cleared.

I narrowed it down to heavy throttle application in the first four gears. RPM independent, if I jumped on the gas it would set it off. Flooring it in 5th and 6th did nothing. Now, it does it whenever it wants. Easy throttle acceleration sets it off more and more.

There is plenty of oil. The temp gauge never goes up. I'm assuming it's a sensor that's taking a crap.

If it's just a sensor, I'm not that worried. I just don't want to blow the damn thing up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

how many miles are on the car?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think you got your answer on the other board


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

did you clear your oil change light. that is preset for how many miles you want to put on the car before the oilchange. after it has been done you have to clear it or it will keep coming back up in the display. with the car in park, or nuetral on 6sp, turn on the key but do not start, push the gas pedal 4 times and hold until the display is cleared. it will not come back on until the next service is needed.


----------

